# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Difference between 'Production Server' and 'Development Server'

## vasu

Hi everybody,

Can anyone explain to me, what is &#39;Test Server&#39;,&#39;Production Server&#39; and &#39;Development Server&#39;?.

tks in advance,
vasu.

----------


## Chris

Dev Server - developers playground.  test new tools and methodologies
Test Server - Clean environment to QA and test app/code
Production Server - Actual implementation in the enterprise.

------------
vasu at 8/22/00 11:07:04 AM

Hi everybody,

Can anyone explain to me, what is &#39;Test Server&#39;,&#39;Production Server&#39; and &#39;Development Server&#39;?.

tks in advance,
vasu.

----------


## Mike

Production server:  This is where live data is stored
Test Server:  This is the server, you can use to test the application
Dev. server:  This is where the actual development of the application takes place.


------------
vasu at 8/22/00 11:07:04 AM

Hi everybody,

Can anyone explain to me, what is &#39;Test Server&#39;,&#39;Production Server&#39; and &#39;Development Server&#39;?.

tks in advance,
vasu.

----------

